# Buying first mike for home recording, any suggestions?



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm a teenage musician, and I write a lot of songs and occaisionally play small gigs around town. I do some home recording, but I don't have a mike so I usually just record electric stuff through my amp and mix it on audacity or something. Anyway, I want to buy a good quality microphone for recording acoustic stuff and vocals. I don't want a really cheap one, but I obviously don't need anything redicilously expensive. The thing is, I have no idea what to look for. Any suggestions on brand names, or types of microphone that might be good for me?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...try one of these...

Long & McQuade - Products - Shure RS25 Handheld Dynamic Mic

Shure
RS25 Handheld Dynamic Mic

the price is right...and i'm sure it's good quality...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Shure SM57. Great for recording guitars, and good for vocals too. $110 or so brand new, but you can find them used for $75ish.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've got an Audio-Technica ATM-33a which is a great all-around mic. I picked it up years ago - I think it was about $150. Its a condenser mic and can run off phantom power or an internal battery. Its pretty accurate for that price range and comes with a foam windscreen for vocals. And if you want that "SM57 sound", I'm sure that you could get a plug-in for Audacity.


----------



## ToshMedia (Mar 29, 2010)

It really depends what your price range actually is.
For some people 'not too expensive' could mean around 100$
For others it's 500$ or even 1000$

Microphones vary QUITE a bit through these ranges...

I have a recording studio, and a wide variety of mics ranging from about 70$ to 2000$

If you haven't already made up your mind, or if you're in the market for another mic at some point, PM me and I'd be glad to help out!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Shure SM57. Great for recording guitars, and good for vocals too. $110 or so brand new, but you can find them used for $75ish.


I'll second this. There's not a better, more versatile mic for the money and it's something you'll want to keep even if you buy more expensive mics down the road. Tough as nails, too.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

The 57 is a great versitile mic however I dont think it would be good for recording acoustic or vocals...you need to buy a condensor mic for recording at home.

What is your budget?

On a very low budget I would perhaps grab an Apex 435 and also pickup a cheap preamp for phantom power...Apex wouldnt be my first choice however on a budget it will get you started in regards to recording and the price is right...I actually own an apex 435 and that art tube preamp...it records vocals ok and acoustic sounds fine as well...for the price its definately an option for someone on a budget...the apex 435 is a decent mic...you may want to grab 2 apex 435's because from what I read you will get a better acoustic guitar recording using 2 mics.

Apex 435
Long & McQuade - Products - Apex Electronics Apex435 - Wide Diaphragm Cardioid Condenser

Art tupe preamp with pahntom power

Long & McQuade - Products - ART Pro Audio TubeMP Tube Mic Preamp


If your budget is a few hundred bucks i would look at the higher end mic lines like Rode,AKG ect.

If your budget is really high then mics like the Neumann KM84 would be great for acoustic.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

If your not into the cheapy mic I posted I would recommend the Rode NT1A...The RODE NT1-A was the winner of the Electronic Musician 2004 Editors Choice Award and the world’s quietest studio condenser microphone.

Long & McQuade - Products - Rode NT1A - Condenser Microphone


Get the Rode and a preamp.

There are many other choices for mics as well like the Audio Technica 4040...price is around $400 or so.

Long & McQuade - Products - Audio-Technica AT4040 Condenser Microphone


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

The 3 mic's I have at home and think are great are:
Apex 415 acoustic/vocals/can handle hi spl so could be used on cabs too
Shure SM57 - cabs/vocals/acoustic
Senheisser E609 - guitar cabs


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You don't mention what type of interface you have, and that can be the deciding factor on what to recommend. Does it have a phantom powered microphone input?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought an early Apex 420 when they first came out. I think they're very similar to the new Apex 435. I compared my 420 to an old U87 at work and was shocked by how similar they sounded. Again I say "similar". There were some noticeable differences. The U87's noise floor was much lower, the polar pattern much tighter and it didn't distort as easily in close proximity to the sound source.

That being said the 435 is under $80 and a U87 can be over $2000. You really can't beat that. These mics are great for acoustic and electric guitars, vocals and if you pick up two (at roughly the same cost as an SM57) you've got two drum overheads.

Keep in mind you will need a 48v phantom power supply. Most mixers/computer interfaces have them these days. If not you can always pick up a cheap mic pre for $60.

Long & McQuade - Products - ART Pro Audio TubeMP Tube Mic Preamp


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i use an sm58 for recording acoustics, often paired with either/and an sm57 in close, and an apex condensor set at a further distance.
the sm58 is also nice for vocals. the apex condensor is nice, but i get better results with the sm's if used singly-
i use the condensor mostly just to augment the signals of the sm's.
if i was to limit myself to one, affordable mic only, itd be the sm58.
decent results recording acoustic, vocals, and even micing amps.
for my purposes it covers the most ground, its affordable, and itll never be redundant.
if i could afford to spend $200 or so on a mic, id buy both the sm58 and sm57- all bases covered, if not perfectly, 
then at least decently, affordably, and as they are very solid, pretty much permanently.


----------

